# Audio Drama's........anyone?



## Hobacalypse (Oct 3, 2011)

So lately i've been listening to some apocalypse/star wars audio drama's and was wondering if anyone has tried to make a few, seems like a lengthy process and alot of work but not anymore then a demo or a zine so. Anyways i think that it could potentially all be done over the internet, with seperate people recording the scenes and lines then just sending the tracks to the editor who could put them all together in the right order, fix em up and all that jazzzzzzzzz cha know,

Well if anyone is interested in doing some collaborative writing and some audio drama Lemme knoe

P.S. some good ones i found on Itunes pod casts are
Autumn-Really good, short, this was my first and alot of good ones are linked
Cresent
Some god horror tales on audio also for those listeners out there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 5, 2011)

i can't contribute, but you should check out "we're alive - a story of survival" it's a zombie audio drama that is really top notch.


----------

